# masterpiece is done wow



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

hey guys/ i just spent the last 2 hours making a vision of beauty and i think its there / with the exception of a few low micro swords for a grass/ ///////// unless someone knows of a type that roots faster and is hearty without co2 ?///// there is a co2 factory in this 210 though 11 cariba 4-7 inchs but whatever ///

i tryed to remember what plants were what and how tall they grow there is wisteria behind the bogwood although its hard to see

plants i can remember are

wisteria
water sprite 
tiger lotus 
amazon sword
lutea
red arrowhead 
java fern 
oh and giant hairgrass behind and infront of intake as its preety sturdy 
and about 4 other types // 2 are red and are at oppisite ends of the tank on the side glass /// the lighter camodia looking stuff positioned is front glass in 3 spots// and 1 next to the lutea on the left side // and then some stuff looks like miny swords next to the/
watersprite

i am extremly happy with the design i did so thats a good thing

now dippy eggs come rip me a new one as im not 100 percent of the height statistics of all the plants and may have ones that grow tall in front or something

enjoiy

full tank 







full tank







through the left side pic







left side 







right side


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

that looks pretty sweet! love the colors on those cariba.

one thing... just something to think about, is that you have potentially large plants in both the swimming areas for the fish (left of the wood) and up against the glass...


----------



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

yeah i know i think ahahhah

im not sure what to exspect with some of these plants as they dont grow real fast without co2 except of course wisteria ahahah

so i may leave it for a while just to see how it works out im planning on co2 with a ph montior soon

but for now its root tabs and fert ahahahaha

i wanted to put that camodia looking stuff behind the drift wood but i dont think its quite tall enough yet


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

pirayaman said:


> i wanted to put that camodia looking stuff behind the drift wood but i dont think its quite tall enough yet


it'll grow

you have pm


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

nice send new pics when it clears up!


----------



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

notaverage said:


> nice send new pics when it clears up!


deff will do thanks guys


----------



## Piranha_Rage (Sep 12, 2007)

The tank looks really good. Nothing compares Piranhas, a large root and some plants.


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

Awesome. I wish I could have live plants in my tanks. Dang destructive cichlids.


----------



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

ok guys all the comments and suggestions are great and really apprecitated

i plan on moving the wisteria behind the bogwood out and the cambodia stuff to were thew wisateria was as soon as it grows alittle more 
or maybe ill put the water sprite back there hummmmmmmmmm

then i will move the lutea from the back left corner to were the water sprite is

i kinda like the fluffly appereance of the cambodia stuff as well as its ultra light green color so that would deff be killer if it would take over behind the bogwood

i will pick up a low grower this week not sure what yet as no one has named a farly hardy one for me yet i know dwarf hairgrass is not gonna do well for me (no co2 ) or it might i still need a final word on that stuff ?????? i do also like the the low grower thats looks like little round leaves and real matty but i forget the name ????

all these plants were in a bucket with no light for 2 days so i will leave them were they are for now cause i dont want them dieing and most of there roots did turn brown already sooooooooo


----------



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

ok i moved the cambotia stuff to the back left and back right of the tank moved the luntea from the back left to front left

so its a little more open and not so view blocking oh added another 40 watt light to the tank as well


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

lookin good man, can't wait to see it when the plants start growin and fillin in. i want that driftwood, haha


----------



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

joedizzlempls said:


> lookin good man, can't wait to see it when the plants start growin and fillin in. i want that driftwood, haha


yeah its a great piece it gives height to the look of the tank i think i cant wait for wen i replace the wisteria with the cambodia stuff and it engulfs the whole top around the wood thats gonna be so vicious


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

cool!


----------



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

traumatic said:


> cool!


so its working for you now huh yeah ill deff move the sprite once the roots come back


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

I thought it looked good to begin with, but it's not for me bro... just a couple recommendations. I know it's hard to see what things will look like, I can never tell, I just guess. But I just thought if you moved those bigger plants to the back corners you and your fish would be happier in the long run. May not have been anything anyone else noticed or would even have thought of. I hate it when people tell me what to do w/ my tanks too.


----------



## bigshawn (Dec 29, 2005)

Nice....


----------



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

thanks every body


----------



## StryfeMP (Apr 26, 2007)

Sweet looking tank man, that piece of driftwood is quite nice. I have plans for a 150 gallon planted and we will see how it turns out within the next couple of weeks. But again, very nice!


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

how about some java moss on that driftwood? keep it trimmed and it would look cool.


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

nice! very nice tank!! awesome colors on the caribe


----------



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

Doktordet said:


> nice! very nice tank!! awesome colors on the caribe


thanks man and every body again

oh i dont really like moss i kinda like just the wood the way it is


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Aww man, that piece is sweet! 
I do like it, and I have a great idea for plant placement for it i think lol!

The potential is awesome lol
Looks great and gj

Where did you get that dwood again?


----------



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> Aww man, that piece is sweet!
> I do like it, and I have a great idea for plant placement for it i think lol!
> 
> The potential is awesome lol
> ...


well first off thanks dippy eggs second what are your ideas on the placement of the plants id love to here it

3 i got the drift wood from that new store near me called captian nemos aquairm superstore i made a profile in the store locaster you can see this pieces on the rock pond waterfall wall thing it was 179 but i asked the guy if he could give me a better price cause iwould buy it right there and then ( i was gonna buy it anywhy for 179 hahahhah ) he said 120 so i bought it

im going to look for a co2 system this weekend any good ones you could recamend dippy id rather not have to make it my self for once hahahaahah thanks again man


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

PM me on these ones, k?


----------

